# American made arrows?



## kam23.olsen (Apr 30, 2015)

Easton is made in the U.S., in Salt Lake City. All the carbons are made in their factory there. Beman is made by Easton as well in the U.S., but as far as I know those are the only two really made here.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought the Gold tip factory was in the US but definitely Easton...


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

well guys the truth is only some of the older Easton and beman are made in the usa like the bloodlines epic ics hunters but most of the rest is made in china 
gold tip has been made in mexico for years and there are no others I have ever found in my search of American made arrows


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

HAPS said:


> well guys the truth is only some of the older Easton and beman are made in the usa like the bloodlines epic ics hunters but most of the rest is made in china
> gold tip has been made in mexico for years and there are no others I have ever found in my search of American made arrows


Mr. HAPS,

I know it against the AT rules to criticize spelling and punctuation, and I'm not here to criticize. But I'd take it as a personal favor if you'd capitalize "USA". Given the tone of this thread, it might even be a smart business move.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

HAPS said:


> well guys the truth is only some of the older Easton and beman are made in the usa like the bloodlines epic ics hunters but most of the rest is made in china
> gold tip has been made in mexico for years and there are no others I have ever found in my search of American made arrows


Is there any proof available ? 
Thats the main reason i quit using CX (korea) and went to FMJ....
BUMMER


----------



## kam23.olsen (Apr 30, 2015)

I know for an absolute fact that Easton makes all Easton and Beman arrows in their factory in Salt Lake City, I've been inside the factory on part of a tour of Easton and Hoyt that I went on. I had to sign a privacy waiver so I can't talk details but they make all of their arrows in the U.S.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, but you're wrong. Not ALL of Easton's shafts are made in their factory in Salt Lake. They do import some shafts from overseas. True, they do make some of their higher end shafts here in the USA, but NOT ALL of them.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Beaman are made in the USA, I'm nearly positive Easton Fatboys are made over seas.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I would prefer that they be manufactured here in the US but at lease the profits of the sale of the arrows is going to a US company. So I've shot Easton for several years now.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Only a few models are made overseas. Yes, fatboy is one of them. With all the money that Easton gives to promote/support archery in the US I will never buy anything but Easton. They literally give tens of millions of dollars to the sport on an ongoing basis yearly. Carbon express, gold tip-- zero!


----------



## Jake1530 (May 10, 2013)

Here I was thinking I was the only one left in this great country who tried to buy American made. It's refreshing to know I'm not the only one left


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You'd have to pay me a lot of money to want to shoot an Easton arrow anywhere but into a brick wall.

-Grant


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jake1530 said:


> Here I was thinking I was the only one left in this great country who tried to buy American made. It's refreshing to know I'm not the only one left



For what some of the higher end arrows cost, they ought to be made in the USA...


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

This Topic has been talked about Easton like others have opted to make some outside the US as to the shaft they are assemble here but few are actually 100% made today in the USA. Easton Aluminum are the only ones that were for years and now they have cut down as to the limited sizes and models. Just do a search thought maybe the High End Easton's maybe but today not everything is, that is why Gold Tip went outside to lower their costs and carbon is not readily available as a material like it is in other parts of the world and the tough safety and environmental requirements here most other places don't have so it is less costly to make the carbon shaft part of an arrow. They still have to get them here and that is an added cost over the years it was mentioned that once more manufacturers got into making arrows the costs would start coming down that has yet to actually happen when we have several more Victory, DCA, Black Eagle, PSE, and so on and yet they have barely dropped in cost.

Once Arrow Dynamics were but they were more $ and not a big market for them since many want lower cost arrows and that is why they sell those made outside the US any means to cut cost and yet sell more. That is what Easton is now doing from the limited aluminum and yet so many more Carbon Models cannot be that much spec differences yet each year they seems to just change the label and name and offer similar and now they are dropping the ACC model like they did with the XX78 which were made in their factory here in the US the XX78 was. All about profits it appears which is what got Easton to where they are now was the aluminum arrow over the last 30 years...

LFM


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ccriley6 said:


> For what some of the higher end arrows cost, they ought to be made in the USA...


Why equate cost with domestic manufacture? The best recurve bows I've ever shot have all not been of US Manufacture. The same is very much true of arrows. If you want a perfectly matched dozen X10s you have to buy two dozen and sort. If you want a perfectly matched set of Nano Pros, you buy a dozen. Who cares where they are made, if you are paying for quality you should get it.

-Grant


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Obviously most american made products tend to be priced higher than products made overseas. Every one is out for the best deal and i cant say that i really blame them but i would gladly pay a little more money for a product made here in the USA. Thats just my opinion, take it for what its worth...lol
Why would i care where products are made you ask?
Production creates jobs and revenue that is much needed here in the states....


----------

